# Getting Nervous



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

OK guys, I'm getting nervous. My 23KRS is in, but waiting to pick it up once they install the day/nite shades in a few weeks. I love this forum, have learned alot from y'all, and main reason I chose the Outback. However---Is Keystone quality at question? It seems I read alot of problems. I love this floorplan, but I'm getting scared I may have made a mistake in choice of brands.?? My husband will HAVE A COW if I buy one more "piece of junk". Thank you for your support and guidence


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

In my oppinion quality is an issue industry wide in the RV industry. You have to pick want meets your needs, desires and choose a brand that's the LEAST problematic from a GOOD dealer. Yes Outbacks have issues, but other brands have more and worse issues. I have read about people buying a $250,000 motor coach and having major problems.

The thing to remember is a TT has many parts and complete systems just like your house except it can travel down the road at 65MPH. There will always be something that's not perfect and you want to have it fixed under warranty if you have one. I would say everyone has something fixed or replaced.

I had a major problem with a leak and floor problems it caused and also had fixes to doors that didn't close good and cabinet doors that woudn't stay closed. Now all thats fixed and I'm happy, if nothing else happens I will keep it until my needs change.

A new TT of any brand will need some initial tweaking to get everything just right and some people perseave small things as major because they just spent a lot of money and want it to be perfect (self included). Wheather it's doors that don't close right or water heaters that don't work it's just part of getting the kinks worked out. And no matter how well you go thru it diring PDI you'll find some thing in the driveway after you get it home.

We like our OB a lot. Keystone (at least the rep I work with) stood behind their product for me and when the time comes I will look first at another Keystone product. I would love an OB 29BHS, if I could tow it I would trade for one someday and start all over working out the kinks.

Good luck and go with your gut feeling, it's usually right.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

All rv's have quality issues not to mention your bouncing it down the road. I'm on my third Outback with no regrets. I also don't complain to my dealer everytime a screw comes loose. I have had other brands and I think the Outback line is better than a few others. My latest issue is a bad brake magnet in my opinion its easier and less grief to pull the wheel off and change the magnet myself for 25.00.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What they said, plus......

You have to remember that you are on an Outback forum where 99% of the people here own Outbacks.

If you go onto other brand loyal forums (if there is such a thing!







), you will find out about their problems also.

You are just seeing concentrated issues here.

They all have them.

Steve


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It may seem like you're reading about a lot of problems, but it's really not. If you look at the Troubleshooting forum on the Northwind site (also a fine trailer), you'd be scared of that brand too.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> What they said, plus......
> 
> You have to remember that you are on an Outback forum where 99% of the people here own Outbacks.
> 
> ...


X2 for Steve's thoughts. As well there are many many of these on the roads, both in Canada ( although I am certain there would be more if people found this site too







) and certainly in the US. So it is only natural that you would have people talk about things they would change or otherwise. No issues for us thus far, however somthing always comes up, its all about the RV experience.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

There's not much more to say than what has already been said - except, maybe - that you are not alone with feeling that "almost-sick-to-your-stomach/OHMYGOD" feeling just prior to receiving your new baby.

There are many MANY of us who went from pure, (almost) blind excitement to almost levelling fear/remorse, through the nerve-wracking PDI, then home to become familiar with our new babies and back to sheer excitement as we get to use our prized TTs. You _ARE NO _ alone...although, I remember it well....it sure does feel like it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> There's not much more to say than what has already been said - except, maybe - that you are not alone with feeling that "almost-sick-to-your-stomach/OHMYGOD" feeling just prior to receiving your new baby.
> 
> There are many MANY of us who went from pure, (almost) blind excitement to almost levelling fear/remorse, through the nerve-wracking PDI, then home to become familiar with our new babies and back to sheer excitement as we get to use our prized TTs. You _ARE NO _ alone...although, I remember it well....it sure does feel like it!


Well said Wolfie








I'm sure we have all felt that way...It's like any other major purchase you have ever made...The OMG, What Have I Done? syndrome. Trust us, once you tow her home and start using your new Outback, you will then be wondering why you ever had those feelings of doubt. Remember, we're all here to support one another and we are here for you!

Now take a deep breath and go shopping or something!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> There's not much more to say than what has already been said - except, maybe - that you are not alone with feeling that "almost-sick-to-your-stomach/OHMYGOD" feeling just prior to receiving your new baby.
> 
> There are many MANY of us who went from pure, (almost) blind excitement to almost levelling fear/remorse, through the nerve-wracking PDI, then home to become familiar with our new babies and back to sheer excitement as we get to use our prized TTs. You _ARE NO _ alone...although, I remember it well....it sure does feel like it!


Very well put, exactly what I felt.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

I think once you get that ROO in the driveway and start setting it up to suit your needs you will love it. Lori and I had the same trepidations but our ROO has been just what we needed and wanted. Every manufacturer has issues and this forum has helped resolve these and give ideas to making our TT a thing of joy. OMG you bought a ROO! Enjoy it!

Carlton


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

with feeling that "almost-sick-to-your-stomach/OHMYGOD" feeling just prior to receiving your new baby.

I'm sure we have all felt that way...It's like any other major purchase you have ever made...The OMG, What Have I Done? syndrome. 
Now take a deep breath and go shopping or something!








[/quote]
and the same goes for getting new Tow Vehicle......OMG! what have I done??







oh yeah, now I remember, bought something that won't know it's towing anything and waving at others as we go by








ALSO, YOU ONLY GO AROUND ONCE! I fully intend to do stuff while I still can.Will have less later in life but right now is here ,and right now I am making the most of it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ditto, as of today I have not had a problem ( knock on wood ) but I have learned to monitor things learned here. Tightened a loose shackle, checked my gas lines, checked the break away wires, loose a/c unit bolts inside, loose wires at the breaker box. This is preventive maintaince in my opinion. That saves a lot of headache later. I bought an exteneded warr, maybe a waste but I did. If something goes wrong like said before, I will just spend the 25$ and do it my self. I enjoy my outback but I dont cry over a loose screw or even the spot on the ceiling inside that pulled away a bit, I just maintain it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Everyone's got it covered. It all airs out here - the fun with the tt and the problems that arise. If you see a thread about delamination and 15 people state that they are experiencing some - that's only half of one percent, if you figure on 3000 owners. That's not bad.

I've had my 28 for a year and 8 months and have not had any problems that required warranty work. I just washed and waxed it this past weekend so I inspected all roof caulk, seams gutters, etc. and ALL were intact with no cracking at all. My tires (Duro) are all fine - no cracks, no wear. I have a few blemishes - parts of some of the decals were curling and cracked and I took the Exacto knife to them, but that does not bother me. I just rounded them off and unless you knew what it was supposed to look like, you couldn't tell. A few minor blemishes inside - but nothing that is problematical.

We camp often and long, through all four seasons. Been in snow, hail, rain, heat - you name it - and we have been extremely comfortable in the Outback. We love it. I'm sure you will too.

Scott


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This will be our 5th season camping in our outback. We have had no problems to speak of other than regular maintenance. The warranty is long enough to get any bugs worked out.

relax and enjoy, it's just a trailer









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We love our Outback - On #2














We have had minor issues that the dealer corrected and after that - carefree camping for 3 seasons

Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I can standby Hunter70's persective. I own another brand of trailer which also has a forum and yup people talk about the problems. Same with car forums, all forums .That is why this forum was setup by Vern so that he could get his fixed.

My brand gets hammered on RV.net but that is because of Motorhomes. Motorhomes are a different beast altogether and at 10 times the cost of our trailers, expectations are much higher also.

Outbacks are of good quality. Nice components, nice value added construction and decent materials. Only "design flaw" that I see is the front nose. Take a piece of material that big and it means that you have a lot smaller margin of error in producing it. Also stretch it around 2 bends, do a crappy job of re-inforcing it and you get the de-lamination problems. No mystery to me. If they made the nose a 2 piece nose then they could have laminated the entire front wall together just like the sides.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> I can standby Hunter70's persective. I own another brand of trailer which also has a forum and yup people talk about the problems. Same with car forums, all forums .That is why this forum was setup by Vern so that he could get his fixed.
> 
> My brand gets hammered on RV.net but that is because of Motorhomes. Motorhomes are a different beast altogether and at 10 times the cost of our trailers, expectations are much higher also.
> 
> Outbacks are of good quality. Nice components, nice value added construction and decent materials. Only "design flaw" that I see is the front nose. Take a piece of material that big and it means that you have a lot larger margin of error in producing it. Also stretch it around 2 bends, do a crappy job of re-inforcing it and you get the de-lamination problems. No mystery to me. If they made the nose a 2 piece nose then they could have laminated the entire front wall together just like the sides.


How true!! My husband is on a Durango forum and you find the samething there. I love love love my Outback. Yes, we've had problems...but it wouldnt make me not buy another Outback!








You'll love it..no worries!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We bought our OB used, and have had absolutely NO PROBLEMS.

We love it! It is comfortable, and has a great floorplan.









What more could I say?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We bought our OB used, and have had absolutely NO PROBLEMS.
> 
> We love it! It is comfortable, and has a great floorplan.
> 
> ...


Used is sometimes a good deal because the first owner works out all the little problems and tweaks it into perfection then decides he/she wants something bigger/better and trades it in.


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with most of the postings in this thread. Our SOB 28FRLS is almost 2 years old and we have had no problems and never took it back for warrant work. I can not see any front de-lamination problems but that reported issue that others had did catch my attention! I am fairly experienced and have had previous RVs so I look at every detail if I can and all is still OK. My DW and I have attended several RV trade shows over the years and we are still convinced we choose the exact make and model for us.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> There's not much more to say than what has already been said - except, maybe - that you are not alone with feeling that "almost-sick-to-your-stomach/OHMYGOD" feeling just prior to receiving your new baby.
> 
> There are many MANY of us who went from pure, (almost) blind excitement to almost levelling fear/remorse, through the nerve-wracking PDI, then home to become familiar with our new babies and back to sheer excitement as we get to use our prized TTs. You _ARE NO _ alone...although, I remember it well....it sure does feel like it!


Well said Wolfie








I'm sure we have all felt that way...It's like any other major purchase you have ever made...The OMG, What Have I Done? syndrome. Trust us, once you tow her home and start using your new Outback, you will then be wondering why you ever had those feelings of doubt. Remember, we're all here to support one another and we are here for you!

Now take a deep breath and go shopping or something!








[/quote]

Ditto!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have just spent three days working on my brakes. There is always something to fix or maintain. But I love my Outback warts and all! Just look at fixing things as TLC. Don't fear it, just do it and take it out really enjoy it! The more I work on it the more relaxed I am when camping or on the road. I know what its all about, I know how the things in it work. Learn all you can about it, roll up your sleeves and get dirty with it. It will become your trusty friend.

Jim


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

What Jim said!

Mike


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Double Ditto!!! What Jim said....... Learn all you can about your OB, how something works, what could happen, afterwards, go camping and enjoy yourselves, it's all worth the effort in the long run......


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

I researched RV's for two years before buying. I could have bought a new Some Other Brand (SOB) trailer or a used Outback... no contest... I've got a 2003 26rs and I love it. This site is great... good people who are gonna help you through some tough situations should they arise. Get your husband to check out some of the Modifications that people have made to thier trailers... that'll get him excited. Enjoy your Outback! You have impeccable taste!
Jim


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

My new 25RSS is the fifth (and hopefully last) RV that my wife and I have purchased over our 25 years together. ALL of the previous four units caused a few uneasy nights sleep but we've learned something new from every one of them. Far and away the most valuable lesson that we learned from our last unit (NOT AN OUTBACK) is to take very good care of the roof and it's seams. These pangs of guilt you feel now are nothing compared to the broken heart you'll have when you pull your baby out of storage that second spring to find a water damaged, wrinkled wall. Have your roof seams re-sealed at the beginning and end of every camping season. Take care of your baby and it will grow old gracefully with you and give you far more fun than headaches. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

FraTra said:


> We bought our OB used, and have had absolutely NO PROBLEMS.
> 
> We love it! It is comfortable, and has a great floorplan.
> 
> ...


Used is sometimes a good deal because the first owner works out all the little problems and tweaks it into perfection then decides he/she wants something bigger/better and trades it in.
[/quote]

I totally have to agree with FraTra's comment to Lady Di's post. I had a 27RSDS, and had so many problems with it, I totally lost faith in it. The problems were finally fixed (hint: I called it the "leak machine!"), but I was like "what's gonna be next??" So, I traded.....current owners of the 27RSDS are VERY pleased with my former OB and have had no problems, whatsoever!! Me? I just got a lot more grey hair getting the kinks out for them..








Now, I have the 31RQS, and I've had some very minor issues until this last one, where the roof started "puckering" for lack of better descriptive term......like "ruffles have ridges" along the front edge where it drops.
Problem? Faulty glue......(banging head!!) it would seem like Keystone would LEARN to buy better glue......I mean, how much more darn expensive can it be, and look at the problems caused (delam and roof problems).
Once more, I've got the problems all ironed out, and, now, it's up for sale, if anyone's interested. It's not for sale because of problems, but personal reasons. I must say, tho, that all products are made by man, and man is not perfect, so their products won't usually be, either.
Darlene


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

FraTra said:


> Used is sometimes a good deal because the first owner works out all the little problems and tweaks it into perfection then decides he/she wants something bigger/better and trades it in.


Or, as in my case, someone wanted out because they could not afford ...










... happens sometimes ...










-->renegade


----------

